# Problems with HP Deskjet 5440 installation



## jemrpo (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a HP Deskjet 5440, and worked great on PCBSD, but I moved into FreeBSD, I've installed hplip, hpijs, cups, etc.
I've compiled kernel so it can detect my USB printer as an ugen*,
device, so dmesg shows:


```
ugen1: <HP Deskjet 5400 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ugen1: <HP Deskjet 5400 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on uhub1
```

and usbdevs shows:


```
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
 addr 2: product 0x2608, vendor 0x093a
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
 addr 2: Deskjet 5400 series, HP
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
addr 1: EHCI root hub, VIA
```

I installed my printer with hp-setup which recognizes my printer correctly.

but when I'm going to print, /var/log/messages shows:

```
Jun 24 17:55:13 dsk Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8: io/hpmud/musb.c 1059: unable to open hp:/usb/Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8
Jun 24 17:55:13 dsk Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8: prnt/backend/hp.c 636: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
Jun 24 17:55:43 dsk Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8: io/hpmud/musb.c 1059: unable to open hp:/usb/Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8
Jun 24 17:55:43 dsk Deskjet_5400_series?serial=TH59G120RJ04K8: prnt/backend/hp.c 636: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
```

and doesn't print, I'm using python 2.6 but I don't think that's the problem, because I had it working with the same version of python before.

any idea about what could I be doing wrong?

by the way yes I've added 

```
hpiod_enable="YES"
hpssd_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf, and have read /usr/ports/print/hplip/pkg-message.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tingo (Jun 28, 2009)

FWIW, I couldn't get my printer (HP PS8250) to work after hp-setup - I had to use the cups setup (web: http://localhost:631/ ) to setup my printer.
Perhaps this workaround will work for you too?


----------



## jemrpo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Solved*

SOLVED.

Just followed instruccion on http://am-productions.biz/docs/hplip.php
word by word and it's working.
Thanks for your time.


----------

